# Gía quạt thông gió công nghiệp



## toaneriko (20/12/21)

Như chúng ta đã biết *Quạt Thông Gió Công Nghiệp* là thiết bị thông hút gió lưu chuyển không khí, gió từ bên trong tòa nhà, văn phòng… ra bên ngoài. Bằng cách sử dụng quạt giúp không khí tù đọng sẽ được đưa ra bên ngoài thay bằng những luồng không khí tươi mới từ bên ngoài sẽ được đưa vào. Quạt thông gió được sử dụng tại những nơi mà không khí không thể lưu chuyển.

-Quạt thường được sử dụng  để thông gió phổ biến trong các nhà xưởng, khu công nghiệp… giúp lưu thông không khí, hút khí nóng, đẩy khí tù đọng bên trong ra bên ngoài để đem lại sự thông thoáng khí.

-Quạt giúp giảm thiểu nguy cơ ô nhiễm do khí thải, bụi, khói, khí gas… gây ra trong quá trình hoạt động, đẩy khí ra bên ngoài đảm bảo sức khỏe con người cũng như vật nuôi.

*Giá Quạt Thông Gió Công Nghiệp Tại Favsfan.

– Quạt Thông gió công nghiệp FV-1380*, KT 1380x1380x400mm, công suất 1.1Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 44500m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp* *FV-1220*, Kích thước 1220x1220x400mm, công suất 0.75Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 37000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp FV-1100*, KT 1100x1100x400mm, công suất 0.55Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 32000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp* *FV-900*, KT 900x900x400mm, công suất 0.37Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 28000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mạ kẽm:  

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp FV-800*, KT 800x800x300mm, công suất 0.35Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 22000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp FV-700*, KT 700x700x300mm, công suất 0.25Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 19000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp* *FV-600*, KT 600x600x300mm, công suất 0.25Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 15000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp* *FV-500*, công suất 0.25Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 10000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 

*– Quạt thông gió công nghiệp* *FV-400*, công suất 0.25Kw, 380V, Lượng gió: 8000 m3/h, vỏ tol mạ kẽm, cánh inox 430, lá chớp mak kẽm: 









*Đặc điểm quạt hút công nghiệp.*
–Đặc điểm: *Quạt thông gió công nghiệp *với vỏ được làm bằng tôn mạ kẽm dày 1mm, mạ lớp 275g/m2.

*-Động cơ*: được làm từ 100% dây đồng.

*-Dây đai* sử dụng bản B, khởi động trơn tru, hoạt động không ồn và tuổi thọ của dây dài.

*-Cửa chớp* đã được nâng cấp từ tôn kẽm bằng inox 430 sáng bóng, chống han rỉ và biến dạng khi sử dụng trong môi trường hóa chất.

*-Lưới bảo vệ:* được làm bằng nan thép cao cấp, tránh côn trùng xâm nhập khi quạt đong ở trạng thái hoạt động

*-Puly quạt:* Được làm từ hợp kim nhôm chất lượng cao.

*-Cánh:* 6 lá cánh inox 430 (không gỉ) sử dụng được trong môi trường hóa chất và được cân bằng động.

*>>>>>  Xem thêm  Quạt Thông Gió Tại Đây <<<<<*


*Tổng Kho Quạt Thông Gió Công Nghiệp Tại Favsfan.*
– Favsfan là tổng Kho nhập khẩu, sản xuất và phân phối quạt thông gió công nghiệp giá rẻ, hàng chất lượng cao, với nhiều kích thước, mẫu mã đa dạng. *Quạt hút thông gió công nghiệp *được cung cấp bởi Favsfan với thiết kế tối ưu bằng công nghệ CAD/CAM, được sản xuất trên dây truyền tự động điều khiển bằng CNC đảm bảo chất lượng tốt.

– Đặc biệt các sản phẩm quạt thông gió, làm mát nhà xưởng đều có lưu lượng làm việc lớn, áp lực cao, độ ồn thấp, vận hành ổn định, tuổi thọ cao…

– Chúng tôi cam kết chất lượng sản phẩm quạt thông gió cung cấp ra thị trường tới tay người tiêu dùng, cam kết thời gian giao hàng, chế độ bảo hành.

– Tư Vấn Báo Gía Hỗ Trợ 24/24 H.

– Để được tư vấn, báo giá, chọn mua các loại quạt thông gió, nhận bảng giá quạt hút công nghiệp hãy liên hệ ngay tới:



*FAVSFAN Industrial Co., Ltd *

*Address :Xã Cự Khê, Thanh Oai, Hà Nội *

*Mobile/zalo: +84984666480 *

*Email: Favs.asia@gmail.com *

*Website: Trang chủ - favsfan*


----------



## densuoikottmann (13/4/22)

Các mẫu Quạt Thông Gió Panasonic | Quạt Hút Âm Trần PANASONIC bảo hành 1 năm từ Nhật Bản  luôn là sự lựa chọn số 1 của bên chúng tôi. Đặc biệt dòng âm trần thì quá tuyệt vời rồi.


----------

